
Show HN: Swifty – Learn to code in Swift - theflagbug
http://swifty-app.com/
======
avyfain
Sad to see ++ and -- among the first things you learn. Aren't they [slated](1)
to be taken out of the language?

1: [https://github.com/apple/swift-
evolution/blob/master/proposa...](https://github.com/apple/swift-
evolution/blob/master/proposals/0004-remove-pre-post-inc-decrement.md)

------
antidamage
SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT

~~~
robotmlg
Gotta get shwifty!

~~~
jibberia
Pull down your repo and your assets!

~~~
pablovidal85
Git on the floor!

~~~
sidcypher
It's Schwifty time today!

------
melling
I started a Swift Cookbook a couple months ago. I've got a section on Strings
and Arrays.

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift_cookbook.html?topic=arra...](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift_cookbook.html?topic=arrays)

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift_cookbook.html?topic=stri...](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift_cookbook.html?topic=strings)

I could throw up Dates and Dictionaries over the weekend. There's a Playground
switch so you can copy-paste the text as a working Playground:

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift_cookbook.html?format=pla...](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift_cookbook.html?format=play&topic=strings)

------
gravitronic
This is awesome! More engaging than reading, but not full typing code on your
phone.

------
magicbuzz
This is very cool indeed. I have spent a few minutes getting into it on an
iPad and it looks like a great learning resource.

I'm very pleased that these resources are coming into being for people wanting
to get started in programming and for Swift specifically. The Stanford course
is great but too high-level for a lot of people. I have put up projects myself
with pre-built modules to hopefully make it easier for people to get started -
[https://github.com/timburgess/ScienceKit](https://github.com/timburgess/ScienceKit)

------
pgroth
I've been enjoying this as just a fun thing to do sitting on the couch in the
evening. Sit back and learn a bit of swift. Mainly just getting info on
syntax. It's surprisingly relaxing.

------
dcip6s
Looks great, but on the wrong platform. Is there a Mac version in the works?

~~~
sanjeetsuhag
Why would there be a Mac version ? Xcode Playgrounds do that job for you.

------
Cyberdog
1\. Why the hell is this an iOS app?

2\. How the hell is this an iOS app?

~~~
jamisteven
Because swift is for apple...?

~~~
Cyberdog
In practice, nobody is seriously writing Swift code (or any other code) on iOS
devices. My meaning was I don't understand why this is an iOS app instead of a
Mac app or even a web one (like IBM's Swift sandbox[1]).

That being said, I'm kind of impressed someone managed to get an app on the
App Store that can do this. I know that Apple loosened its restrictions on
code execution on iOS a while back, but as far as I am aware there's no way to
compile Swift on ARM… did they write their own compiler/runtime or something?

1: [https://developer.ibm.com/swift/2015/12/03/introducing-
the-i...](https://developer.ibm.com/swift/2015/12/03/introducing-the-ibm-
swift-sandbox/)

~~~
kazazes
The lessons and exercises are limited in scope enough that they are entirely
static. The work the app needs to do is limited to parsing, stylizing,
checking (simple) syntax and matching user input to the task, not executing
it. The lessons themselves are no more complex than a programming PPT
presentation that looks prettier.

~~~
Cyberdog
All the more reason iOS is a bizarre platform for this, then.

~~~
nilliams
What's bizarre about it? Apple developers tend to own other Apple devices and
are likely to want to learn Swift on the go.

------
Exuma
Get shwiftyyyy

------
eecks
Android version?

